# .22 LR shortage



## Grenadier (Dec 29, 2012)

Good God...

I've now shopped around at every Wal-Mart in my area, along with Bass Pro, and a couple of stores, and have yet to find any "bricks" of .22 LR ammo for my newly acquired Ruger 22/45 Mark III pistol.  

Anyone else having this problem?

On another note, I'm very pleased to see that Ruger kept the same design on the Mark III that they did with the original 22/45, and that the wood panel grips make for a nice aesthetic look.  Now if I can only find some ammo, this bad boy's ready to be fired.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 29, 2012)

Nothing better than a .22 for plinking. Have you ever tried the .22 conversions for a 1911 .45? I have not, but they've always appealed.

I've not shopped for ammo lately. And when I do, I buy it online in 1000 round (or more) boxes. I've got 2000-3000 rounds of .22 in the gun closet. I'd give you some if you lived closer. I'd even go murder some paper with you.


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2012)

Sold out here too.  A range buddy has been wattling about getting folks together to help break in his new Christmas gift, but he has no ammo for it.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was at Gander Mountain Thursday and they had a ton of 22 lr they were totally out of 223 and any gun that fired 223


----------



## Blindside (Dec 30, 2012)

Lots of .22 around here but not a box drop of 5.56/.223 to be found.  

Actually I am surprised at the amount of 7.62x39 that is locally available.  I have an incoming AK and was afraid I wasn't going to be able to find ammo for it, most of the online sellers are out or are selling at outrageous prices.

The big stores are out of any "assault rifle" configured weapon, the small local gun stores have jacked their prices to up to 2K for what was an $800 gun a month ago.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2013)

Ammo shortages seem to happen every now and then.  What I try to do is have a couple of thousand rounds for each firearm and then I have range ammunition that I pick up as I go.  .223 has been the hardest to find but it is also a super popular ammunition.  Buy in bulk online and then get your range ammo as you go this works for me!


----------



## elder999 (Jan 20, 2013)

I buy a lot of ammo from Sportsman's Guide, and right now a great deal of ammo in all calibers is back ordered-some packages of 9mm are backordered to friggin' October!


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 24, 2013)

Having a hard time finding .22LR as well around my local Wally-worlds.  Teaching my son how to shoot now and we both have Marlin 60's so I'd like to find a few bricks.  As always it is an ebb and flow thing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 24, 2013)

A freind of mine in NC called me the other day and told me that he had heard that WalMart was stopping the sale of amunition until the goverment decided what the new gun laws would be.  Not sure if this is true but I would not doubt it


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Grenadier said:


> Good God...
> 
> I've now shopped around at every Wal-Mart in my area, along with Bass Pro, and a couple of stores, and have yet to find any "bricks" of .22 LR ammo for my newly acquired Ruger 22/45 Mark III pistol.
> 
> ...



seems most ammo is sold out almost everywhere. try to look for local stuff like rural king or cabelas if not look online. personally I am boycotting walmart and bass pro shop. since they decided to pull there full line of ar-15s because one idiot when on a shooting spree. the rest of us don't go around shooting people. so if they want to add to the hysteria and fear, I say piss on em.


----------

